# Anyone know of any TSD dojos inthe Baltimore, MD area?



## superdave (Jun 29, 2003)

Can't seem to find any TSD dojos in Baltimore, and I want to learn more about this style. Anyone have any links to associations or clubs that may have a dojo directory?

Thanks.


----------



## Shinzu (Jun 30, 2003)

your best bet is the yellow pages.  i was searching for a shotokan school when i moved to pa, but there are none so i switched to TSD.

you might have to do a style switch if you cant find one


----------



## TallAdam85 (Jul 20, 2003)

but take a look online or go to a tourament I am sure you will find at least one tsd school


----------



## goldwarrior (Aug 18, 2010)

JHU has a club.  I think they let anyone train in it even if you aren't part of the JHU community. 

http://www.jhu.edu/soobahkdo/


----------



## JGIII (Sep 4, 2010)

There is the school I belong to in Damascus MD, and another in Mt Airy, just off of Rt 70.  If your on the west side of Balt, these might work for you - about a 30 min drive(?). If interested, reply back and I'll send you the school names.


----------



## tsdclaflin (Feb 17, 2011)

www.tangsoodoworld.com is a great resource

It has a nationwide listing of schools and associations.


----------

